# Nursery rocker/glider



## Nocaster

We are registered for everything except for a rocker/glider. I plan on breastfeeding and want something comfortable to use. We'll probably put it in the living room at least to start seeing how that's where we'll be most of the time (and I'm not sure one would fit in the baby's room the way we have it arranged right now).
DH's parents want to get it for us but I'm at a complete loss on where to even start looking for one. Anyone have any recommendations or want to share what they registered for? Thanks!


----------



## jblezcbny

I liked this particular glider here and ottoman because it has a little pocket on side of the chair and the ottoman is also a storage unit.
We are both tall and can get comfortable easily.
It's quiet when rocking or swiveling around.


----------

